# Intel Q45 DRI - messy X11 forwarding



## copypaiste (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm trying to forward X window from remote java applet (on Solaris host) to my FreeBSD machine, but the output gets garbled when data in the window starts auto-updating.

The only workaround I've found so far is to disable Intel acceleration in xorg.conf (that's bad because I wanted to keep my modern workstation fast).

My setup: 8.2-RELEASE ; xorg-server-1.7.7_1,1 ; xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4.

Any hints are much appreciated.


```
...
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
   #InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "Autorepeat" "200 25"
    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
    Option         "AIGLX" "true"
    Option         "BlankTime" "15"
    Option         "StandbyTime" "30"
    Option         "OffTime" "40"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Option     "NoAccel" "true"             # [<bool>]
        Option "Tiling" "false"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection


...
```

dmesg:


```
drm0: <Intel Q45/Q43> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xe0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2011)

AllowEmptyInput Off is a problem.

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29 is worth a try.


----------



## copypaiste (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, would give it a try today


----------



## copypaiste (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I've tried xf86-video-intel29 (with the same config) and it hadn't looked good. The 2D performance got much worse. Window redraws, resizing and text scrolling is slow. Forwarded X11 windows are garbage-free, but very slow and they hog CPU usage with Xorg process. Judging by the Xorg output the direct rendering is still can't be used with the new version.



```
$> cat Xorg.0.log_intel29 | egrep WW\|EE\|direct

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to detect GEM.  Kernel 2.6.28 required.
(EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.
(WW) intel(0): DRI2: failed to open drm device
(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager
(WW) intel(0): drmSetMaster failed: Bad file descriptor
(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000011, page table error
(WW) intel(0): PGTBL_ER is 0x00100003, host gtt pte, host pte data, CS instruction GTT PTE
(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed
(WW) intel(0): Option "NoAccel" is not used
(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...
```


----------



## davidgurvich (Mar 1, 2011)

The intel driver is a mess.  Are you sure that 2.9 is working?  You may need to downgrade to 2.7.


----------



## copypaiste (Mar 1, 2011)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> The intel driver is a mess.  Are you sure that 2.9 is working?  You may need to downgrade to 2.7.



Yes, it works somehow, but very bad (at least for me), now I reverted back to 2.7. (Sigh)
My only hope for intel driver is that new project sponsored by Foundation.


----------

